# 6X Mr.Olympia Dorian 'THE SHADOW' Yates



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

Damn he was *huge!*













































A young Dorian


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 19, 2005)

I loved Dorian...

He used to stomp on all the smaller more refined guys...

And Nasser could never match his back width or THKNS


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

I Agree, But I must say, Nasser came close on front, but back was just Yates against himself. no one came close.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 19, 2005)

I like Dorian the best.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 20, 2005)

Yep Dorian was the man. I'd like to be as big as he was when he won his first Mr. O. Perfect size...


----------

